
A Conversation with Elon Musk about Starship - PerryCox
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cIQ36Kt7UVg
======
oblib
Watched this last night. Pretty impressive.

Musk got asked some pretty good questions towards the end and seemed to have a
solid grasp with his answers.

And that "Starship" is just about as cool as can be. He's got me sitting on on
pins and needles waiting for the first launch.

